# Wire Wheel



## MOE (Sep 13, 2012)

I used a wire wheel for paint removal several years ago with good results. Of course I didn't know you were supposed to use a stainless steel one. Is this what I sould use? https://www.harborfreight.com/4-1-2-half-inch-stainless-steel-knotted-wire-wheel-91282.html
This one looks like it may be a little to tuff. Worried it may eat into the aluminum???


----------



## tonynoriega (Sep 13, 2012)

I just bought two sets of these: https://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-wire-wheel-and-cup-brush-set-1341.html

Works great... helps me get into some of the tight spots and gets into the grooves and small gouges quite nice...

Completed the entire outside of my 16' and have one complete set I havent touched yet... use that for the inside...

Of course it took me a while to find a good groove and usage for each size, but once I did, it was easy.

2 cents.


----------



## jigngrub (Sep 14, 2012)

You only have to use a stainless steel brush/wheel if you're going to weld your aluminum, If you don't plan to weld your aluminum you're good to go with regular steel. Just wash your aluminum good after wheeling, I like to scrub mine with Dawn dish detergent and a scotchbrite pad.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 14, 2012)

> You only have to use a stainless steel brush/wheel if you're going to weld your aluminum



This is a new one on me & I've been welding for 40 years. #-o


----------



## MOE (Sep 14, 2012)

I have read that small particles of the wire could embed in the aluminum. Well all know steel will rust.

I had already purchesed the ss one in the link above. After looking at it, my concern was about the abrasivness of it. Looks pretty stiff. I think I will use it and just make sure I don't eat into the aluminum. Maybe test it out somewhere on the fron bench where it doesn't matter.

Tony, I seen the set you reffer to but they are not SS and I'm not sure if they will work in my angle grinder.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I disagree completely with the statement of using SS only if you're planning on welding. Never use a steel wire brush on aluminum. 

As far as the Harbor freight one posted, the wire is a bit coarse for my liking (.5mm equates to about .019, and I try to never exceed .012 or .014, and yes, that small of a difference is very noticeable). Weiler makes a good one in .014, but they aren't the cheapest things in the world.


----------



## salmosalar (Sep 14, 2012)

> I disagree completely with the statement of using SS only if you're planning on welding. Never use a steel wire brush on aluminum.


What should we use then to remove paint from aluminum


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 14, 2012)

salmosalar said:


> > I disagree completely with the statement of using SS only if you're planning on welding. Never use a steel wire brush on aluminum.
> 
> 
> What should we use then to remove paint from aluminum



Sorry, that was poorly phrased. I can see where the confusion arises. I was refuting the statement saying that if you aren't welding, it is okay to use a carbon steel brush on aluminum.

To answer you're question:
Whether or not you are welding, one needs to use a _stainless steel_ wire brush.


----------



## jigngrub (Sep 14, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> I disagree completely with the statement of using SS only if you're planning on welding. Never use a steel wire brush on aluminum.



Ok, I'm sorry... but I find this absolutely hilarious! :LOL2: 

It's perfectly ok to alter a boats structural integrity by removing a bench seat because... well I've seen a few guys do it on this site and I really like the way it looks and nothing has happened to their boat yet... and did I mention it looks really cool with all that room and stuff?

... but! Never ever under any circumstances use a carbon steel wire brush to remove paint or adhesive residue from an aluminum boat!!!

Thanks for the laugh. :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 14, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree completely with the statement of using SS only if you're planning on welding. Never use a steel wire brush on aluminum.
> ...


I can guarantee 2 things, both of you are full of crap most of the time, and neither of you are experts in boats, especially not aluminum fabrication.


----------



## nomowork (Sep 14, 2012)

I used this to remove pits and oxidation from my boat after I bought it. It's not metallic like a wire wheel but it still cuts into the aluminum if too much pressure is applied.

https://www.amazon.com/3M-7772ES-Paint-Rust-Stripper/dp/B002E9IQ9M/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_y/177-6346384-4922724


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 14, 2012)

salmosalar said:


> > I disagree completely with the statement of using SS only if you're planning on welding. Never use a steel wire brush on aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stripper, although, it's very caustic to work with.



Now, as far as the discussion about using SS brushes.....I've been an AWS certified welder since 4/17/99, and I second the statement about only using a SS brush to clean aluminum, as well as cleaning SS. Steel brushes leave iron residue. In welding, this is an impurity that will compromise the integrity of a weld. 

But if you doubt what I am telling you, then pull out an AWS procedure handbook, and read about GTAW and GMAW aluminum welding, and proper cleaning procedures. They tell you to use SS, not regular steel brushes for cleaning, again, because steel contaminates aluminum.

Using a steel brush for cleaning, this leaves all kinds of little particles of iron embedded into the aluminum, as soon as it's exposed to moisture, it will likely leave little specks all over the aluminum, unless it is thoroughly washed with an etching acid such as phosphoric acid, and then rinsing with water.


As far as the SS wire wheel, the knotted type IS a bit more aggressive than the plain type, you have to go easy with it and use light pressure, or it will gouge the metal.

BTW, 6 dollars for a SS wheel is one helluva deal, considering that I paid about 50 dollars for one I bought from McMaster-Carr a couple of years ago. But then again, mine is stamped "316" meaning it is genuine stainless with no impurities.

Can't say for sure about the HF wheel, I haven't tried one, but at that price, I intend to give it a shot.


----------



## cva34 (Sep 16, 2012)

Someone mentioned getting paint an carpet glue OFF.I got mine off with SAVOGRAM (brand),Super Strip,says for wood,metal,auto,masonry & Marine on the Can also I got the kind for vertical surfaces ..Put it on with gloves /outside/out of sun ,with a brush..Let it sit about 20 min and use a dull putty knife to get it off.It almost falls off..Best I found ..Do not breath/or get on you burns...cva34


----------



## salmosalar (Sep 16, 2012)

I went to the local welding supply store and bought a SS wire wheel $$$. Lowes and Ace only had Carbon steel brushes. Tried it out and takes too long. Going to try the Savogran stripper next.


----------



## cva34 (Sep 16, 2012)

salmosalar said:


> I went to the local welding supply store and bought a SS wire wheel $$$. Lowes and Ace only had Carbon steel brushes. Tried it out and takes too long. Going to try the Savogran stripper next.


 Oh I got my savogram at sherwin willams store..cva34


----------



## MOE (Sep 19, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Stripper, although, it's very caustic to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=D> Thank you sir!


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 19, 2012)

MOE said:


> I have read that small particles of the wire could embed in the aluminum. Well all know steel will rust.
> 
> I had already purchesed the ss one in the link above. After looking at it, my concern was about the abrasivness of it. Looks pretty stiff. I think I will use it and just make sure I don't eat into the aluminum. Maybe test it out somewhere on the fron bench where it doesn't matter.
> 
> Tony, I seen the set you reffer to but they are not SS and I'm not sure if they will work in my angle grinder.



the reason we do not use steel on aluminum is because steel is higher on the the anodic scale and will cause the alluminum to loose ion ie corrode. "rust" is only refered to because that is the color corrosion is on steel.


----------



## tonynoriega (Sep 20, 2012)

Uhhhh...well have I been totally screwing myself or what?

I have been using that HF set of wire brushes on every freaking inch of the outside of my boat...

Oh god, I think I just made myself sick...

Anyone?


----------



## jigngrub (Sep 20, 2012)

It's not that big of a deal, really!

I used a carbon steel brush on my boat over a year ago and have seen no ill effects... none!

If y'all are really that worried about it buy a stainless brush and go back over the areas you did with the carbon, this should kick out most if not all of any carbon particles.

... or y'all can just give your boats to me and I'll nurse them along as they start to totally disintegrate in the next millennium... of course y'all will have to go buy new boats and start over with stainless steel brushes... but I'm sure y'all will be much happier with boats that were never touched by a carbon steel brush. :roll:


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 23, 2012)

tonynoriega said:


> Uhhhh...well have I been totally screwing myself or what?
> 
> I have been using that HF set of wire brushes on every freaking inch of the outside of my boat...
> 
> ...



Give it a rinse with some diluted phosphoric acid (Ospho) Not only will this clean the aluminum, it will also neutralize any iron particles by converting iron oxide to iron phosphate. Ospho is great stuff, I'm constantly finding uses for it....everything from cleaning "sugar" off stainless bolts that have been in aluminum and in contact with salt water.....to helping loosen the grip of growth on outboard motor brackets like barnacles, etc.


----------



## sconnie12 (Sep 23, 2012)

I used a wire wheel for the bottom of my boat and it has been bare aluminum all summer and it has gotten wet from rain an the water numerous times and I have not seen any rust, I'm planning on giving it a coat of steelflex eventually, but I have not seen a single spec of rust.


----------



## ureallyfloatmyboat (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok. I'm still confused :? . I'm not the expert here. I depend on all of you knowledgeable tinners to set me straight. Someone please answer the question clearly, black and white, cut and dried. I want to strip the paint from my 67 wards sea king 12' aluminum v and then buff the aluminum. What should I use to strip the paint that will NOT damage in any way, shape or form and will not cause corrosion, rust, or any other form of unwanted destruction to the aluminum on my boat? Thanks [-o<


----------



## sr71 (Sep 24, 2012)

"soda blasting".


----------

